# Hard Drive cleaner for iMac OS9.2



## wielmar (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi to all.

Before I dispose of my iMac G3 w/OS9.2, I heed to scrub the HD. I have been able to find cleaning software for OSX but need something for OS9.2 - * preferably free or very inexpensive* as the computer is not that valuable. Can anyone offer a recommendation? Your suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks! 

wielmar


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

just use the os 9 disk utility in the 'utility folder. you'll have to boot from a cd. then run the app off the cd. tell it to do a full format, writing zeros. it'll take a really long time, but it will be enouph for what your are doing. then reinstall the os and you'll be fine. the chances of a supper hacker buying your used mac are very slim.


----------



## wielmar (Dec 7, 2005)

Sinclair-Thanks for the comeback and solution - much appreciated. Sounds good and I'll give it a try. And the price is right!:sayyes: 

Wilemar


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

no prob, let us know how you did.


----------

